# Help!



## Spursup (Jul 4, 2018)

My guess is fungus. I have found a few cutworms in the lawn but not many. Tif 419. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Is this area in full sun? This looks like thinning due to shade IMHO.


----------



## Spursup (Jul 4, 2018)

Full sun. Fertilized 2 weeks ago with 1 lb N per K.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

I'm not sure if it's a fungus. I think it may be a tape measure.


----------



## Spursup (Jul 4, 2018)

What can I spray for a tape measure? &#128514;


----------



## avionics12 (Jul 2, 2018)

A moderate measure of insecticide for inchworms?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Spursup said:


> Full sun. Fertilized 2 weeks ago with 1 lb N per K.


Have you recently scalped down from cutting high with a rotary? The grass doesn't look like it's been hit with a fungus, because there isn't any dead/dying grass in the thin areas - just dirt. If you don't see any mycellium or lesions, then treat with an insecticide, make sure the area is getting plenty of water and hit it with .5 lbs/K nitrogen every two weeks and it should fill in.


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

Spursup said:


> What can I spray for a tape measure? 😂


@tim_allen


----------



## Spursup (Jul 4, 2018)

Spammage said:


> Spursup said:
> 
> 
> > Full sun. Fertilized 2 weeks ago with 1 lb N per K.
> ...


Thanks. I'll try insecticide. I haven't scalped and cut with a reel mower.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Spursup said:


> What can I spray for a tape measure? 😂


There's really no need to spray. They are easily enough hand pulled. Just make sure you get it by the square body of the weed. The roots are contained inside and if you pull by the root end (a thin metal tooth looking part) the roots can stretch for a long distance. Judging by yours I'd say 25'. There is an heirloom variety of this weed that you do not want to see in your lawn.


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

I remember the wooden ones. And slide rules.

But not dinosaurs. Nope, definitely not dinosaurs.


----------



## Stellar P (Apr 13, 2018)

jonthepain said:


> Spursup said:
> 
> 
> > What can I spray for a tape measure? 😂
> ...


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

Rofl


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

you have a pine needle in the picture how close is the pine tree?


----------



## Spursup (Jul 4, 2018)

No pines anywhere close. Blew there in the wind.


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

@Tellycoleman Always on the lookout for trees! Good eye


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

dtillman5 said:


> @Tellycoleman Always on the lookout for trees! Good eye


lol yep


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Telly spotting the pine needle in the picture.


----------

